# Please help me



## dragon2013 (May 13, 2013)

I have a sling shot with 2 theraband gold flats on each side. I have had it for a while but I do not know if the wood will break. I can't really identify the wood. Please tell me if the wood is strong enough to not break. Also please tell me what kind of wood it is. In the fourth picture (the one where I have a close up on one of the y shaped branches) it is what the wood looks like after peeling off the bark and carving a thin layer off the stick. This is my first and only sling shot. Please give me tips as well on how to aim. Thanks


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

From what I have read, naturals are very strong. Something you can do is put the handle in a vise and hang something heavy from the fork ends.. Its hard to tell what kind of wood that is.. For me at least.. And on aiming.... This is a Video on how Lightgeoduck (forum member) aims.. Make sure to watch his videos...


----------



## dragon2013 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------

